# Attention Washignton State Residents



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You need to be aware of a bill that is going through this session that could have a huge financial impact on you if you own anything but a Yugo.

Right now the legislature is considering establishing Establishing vehicle engine displacement and emissions fees in Senate Bill 6900. The link takes you to the text of the bill. Motor homes are exempt but your Truck, Burb and others are not, unless you drive a Yugo you will be paying more and for some a lot more.

In a nutshell here is the fees they want to charge, yes so much for the $30 car tabs.

Engine Size (liters) Rate Schedule
Up to 1.9 $0
2.0 - 2.9 $70
3.0 - 3.9 $225
4.0 - 4.9 $275
5.0 - 5.9 $325
6.0 - 7.9 $400
8.0 or over $600

This isn't meant to be political, but rather to get people involved in the politics that effect our choice to go camping. _Doug if you disagree feel free to move or delete._

You can Find Your Legislator with that link, take the time now to tell them how you feel about this tax before it becomes law. Don't wait!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Come on back to Oregon Steve.....$54 will get you 2 years of vehicle registration.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It doesn't mention commercial rigs. IF they plan on adding tax to the truckers they will meet with stiff opposition. That won't save us though, they'll simply exclude the truckers.

This is a bunch of crap! I've done everything I could to reduce mileage on my truck and I drive it a fraction of what I use to. There will be no incentive to really reduce emissions. Also, the $$ go towards the transportation system not towards the reduction of emissions. I'm willing to bet this is the reaction to fewer taxes because people have cut back on gas use! Now there's some irony that probably didn't even occur to the miserable sot that dreamed it up!

I wonder what genius came up with this one?


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Come on back to Oregon Steve.....$54 will get you 2 years of vehicle registration.


I'm sure Oregon and California aren't far behind!









If it passes we're all in trouble!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> This isn't meant to be political, but rather to get people involved in the politics that effect our choice to go camping. _Doug if you disagree feel free to move or delete._


No, in this case, I think this is a very valid and pertinent discussion for this forum. Let's just stick to how it will affect us, what we can do about it, and avoid turning it into a partisan debate.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> I wonder what genius came up with this one?


I'm not sure but I saw Adam Klein's name and nearly puked. I don't live in his district but I'd donate money to anyone that runs against him.

This might as well be called the Global Warming Tax as that is all they are trying to do here. Fee my back side, its yet another tax. We already have the highest gas tax in the Nation and now they want another tax while this State already has a surplus of our money.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This look so much like a bill that would start her not Washington. Thanks for bringing this up I will pass it on to my Dad who lives in Washington and has a Large truck to pull his trailer. I'm so tired of all these environmental terrorist who keep trying to force us to drive little death trap puddle jumpers.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

WOW that just isn't right. I think that there will be a lot of trucks and burbs with the 8.1 up for sale shortly.

John


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> Come on back to Oregon Steve.....$54 will get you 2 years of vehicle registration.


I'm sure Oregon and California aren't far behind!









If it passes we're all in trouble!
[/quote]

It's already came to Oregon (in a form of sorts)! This week Portland was trying to slide thru $462 million "car" tax. It benefited those who drive 'eco' cars, rode bicycles, etc. Fortunately, there was enough public pressure to push it to the voters. I'm guessing there's an Oregon politician out there thinking this is just a GREAT idea. Hey, maybe they'll introduce it during their illegal emergency session this month!!!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Email sent to my senator announcing my oppostion. And I am sending the link on to others.

Thank Y-Guy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I wonder what genius came up with this one?


I'm not sure but I saw Adam Klein's name and nearly puked. I don't live in his district but I'd donate money to anyone that runs against him. 


[/quote]

Perhaps the Outback members in Washington should nominate Y-Guy for office. Yea!!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

I will be writing my legislators and forwarding on as well. Our 2 vehicles fall in the 400 & 600 buckets.


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

As usual, thanks for the heads up Steve.
This thing has changed a bit now and will use "carbon units per mile" as the fee structure. Next they will check all registered TT's cross reference those to what vehicle is towing it and then charge us for towing "carbon units".

Scott

From the bill;

4 CO2 Emissions (grams/mile) Rate Schedule
5 Up to 161 $0
6 162 - 193 $70
7 194 - 241 $225
8 242 - 266 $275
9 267 - 298 $325
10 299 - 362 $400
11 Over 362 $600
12 (2) For the purpose of administering this section, the department
13 shall rely on the grams of carbon dioxide (CO2) emission per mile as
14 provided by vehicle manufacturers, or other sources defined by the
15 department, to determine the grams of carbon dioxide (CO2) emission per
16 mile of each vehicle. The department shall adopt rules for determining
17 grams of carbon dioxide (CO2) emission per mile for vehicles without
18 manufacturer-provided information on grams of carbon dioxide (CO2)
19 emission per mile.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Scott,
The way I read the bill they would use engine displacement until 2012 and then switch to carbon emissions. Doesn't matter - either way it is a lousy idea.

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

BBB according to LibertyLive.org you are correct in your reading of the bill.

Get this there is another similar bill... SB 6923 - Providing for a passenger vehicle greenhouse gas excise tax.

EPA Fuel Economy Rating Tax Tons CO2
(Miles Per Gallon) (12,000 Vehicle Miles Traveled)

10 or fewer MPG $240 12
11 MPG $220 11
12 MPG $200 10
13-14 MPG $180 9
15-16 MPG $160 8
17-18 MPG $140 7
19-21 MPG $120 6
22-26 MPG $100 5
27-34 MPG $80 4
35-48 MPG $60 3
49+ MPG $40 2
Please send a message to your Senator today!!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW!

Hope you guys get that abolished r the entire country will try their best to get on this bandwagon.









I don't hug trees, I only hug people I love.


----------



## letstravelnow (Oct 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> You need to be aware of a bill that is going through this session that could have a huge financial impact on you if you own anything but a Yugo.
> 
> Right now the legislature is considering establishing Establishing vehicle engine displacement and emissions fees in Senate Bill 6900. The link takes you to the text of the bill. Motor homes are exempt but your Truck, Burb and others are not, unless you drive a Yugo you will be paying more and for some a lot more.
> 
> ...


----------



## letstravelnow (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info on SB 6900. I'll pass this on to as many people as I can and also do some writing to our reps.

LG


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> BBB according to LibertyLive.org you are correct in your reading of the bill.
> 
> Get this there is another similar bill... SB 6923 - Providing for a passenger vehicle greenhouse gas excise tax.
> 
> ...


I really don't understand what is motivating this. It MUST be the loss of tax revenues because gas consumption is dropping. I've read that the impact of high gas prices (and who knows - maybe the urge to help with environment) was to lower the gas consumption significantly in Washington. Lower consumption means lower tax revenues and almost ALL of the transportation money in Washington comes from gas tax.

This second bill actually makes more sense than the first one but both are wrong. Rhetoric about 'helping the environment' by 'encouraging' the purchase of smaller vehicle is bull. What they are really doing (and I'm sure the subtlety is lost on the boneheads in our State congress) is helping our the transportation tax shortfall and discouraging purchase of larger vehicles. Both of these bills will also tax you the same whether you put 60,000 or 5,000 miles per year on your big engine truck - 12 times the difference in terms of emissions.

I think you should have to pass a test before becoming a legislator - intelligence test that is. Of course, if we required that we'd probably have a tough time getting anyone to sit in congress at all - anyone with half a brain would avoid that job.

Ooops, I guess that's sorta political. Sorry.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not sure Brian, right now the State has a large surplus of our money. I think the motivation is from Senators like Adam Klein who hasn't seen a rainbow that wasn't green. Last year he became the number one target for the ATV community after some down right nasty, rude and arrogant comments he made. I am sure this guy drives a Honda Prius and probably cusses and swears when anyone passes him in a Suburban or F350.

I heard back from our Senator, who opposes the bill, he and I have had to agree to disagree as he was one of the few Republican Senators that voted to increase our gas tax.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

olyfire2 said:


> Thanks for the info on SB 6900. I'll pass this on to as many people as I can and also do some writing to our reps.
> 
> LG


Welcome to the Outbackers LG... where in WA are you? Do you know about our Spring Rally?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve,
This article (clicky) is one of many I've read that say there is a transportation tax shortfall. I believe it is because the taxes for transportation have to be earmarked for that purpose and a decrease in specific revenues for that item in the budget is what may be causing these new tax bills. Just my imaginings - no real proof that this is the motivation.

This article (clicky) claims that the sponsors are interested in lower impact on the environment in paragraph 3 but follows immediately with "slumping tax revenues" in paragraph 4.

Oh, and Nichols is a flaming idiot. (Oh man, the moderators are going to get me!)

Brian


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> I am sure this guy drives a Honda Prius...


Did my wife do your taxes?

Its a Toyota Prius.

My wife has a client that said they bought a Honda Prius, she told her client they had to pick between a Toyota Prius and a Honda Civic Hybrid. Her client wanted the tax credit for hybrids.

Sorry for my side note but thought the Honda Prius thing was funny.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

A speed-bump by any other name is still a speed-bump.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Got a reply from my rep.

Here is what she had to say:

"This bill didn't even get a hearing in the Transportation Committee by
the deadline last week, so it doesn't look like it's going anywhere. I
haven't heard anyone talking about it as a viable piece of legislation."

So, good news for now.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its not DOA but you can bet money it will be back in the next session.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Old bills never die, they just get put lower on the agenda. Sooner or later, it will come back either as it is or in slightly different form so someone else can put their name to it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

and attatch it to something that really needed to be passed


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

It is interesting seeing the responses on this issue.

What hasn't been noted is that the money to be collected was to be used for Inter Modal Transportation. Think mass transit -think ferry boat replacement -think dock and harbor improvements. Not really putting money to the overwhelming transportation problem state wide - a lack of lane capacity.....

Keep your eyes and ears open as this kind of legislation fits the "political correctness" in vogue at Olympia today.

Map Guy

PS -Yes I did rip my senator on this.....


----------

